# Cant log into routers web page (192.168.1.1)



## TechnoBOY (Nov 21, 2014)

After entering username and pass, the box comes again


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 21, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> After entering username and pass, the box comes again



The username and password is wrong.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 22, 2014)

Reset it...use factory deafults .


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 22, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> The username and password is wrong.





Hrishi said:


> Reset it...use factory deafults .


I didn't change the password


----------



## $hadow (Nov 22, 2014)

Irrespective of the case if you can't log in then just reset the settings


----------



## z3rO (Nov 23, 2014)

Look for the default router password of your router here.
Default Router Passwords - The internets most comprehensive router password database

If it still doesn't work then you'll need to reset it.

Bruteforcing anyone??


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 23, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Irrespective of the case if you can't log in then just reset the settings





z3rO said:


> Look for the default router password of your router here.
> Default Router Passwords - The internets most comprehensive router password database
> 
> If it still doesn't work then you'll need to reset it.
> ...


If i do a reset are you sure i can get in otherwise how can i config it again


----------



## z3rO (Nov 23, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> If i do a reset are you sure i can get in otherwise how can i config it again



Did you try using the default password for your router? You can't configure it without getting in.

If it is a new router, then there is nothing to lose. Reset it. If it is already configured then resetting it will clear all the configuration setting.

Look at the bottom of your router for the default login credentials. If it still doesn't work then you(or someone)  must have changed the password.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 23, 2014)

z3rO said:


> Did you try using the default password for your router? You can't configure it without getting in.
> 
> If it is a new router, then there is nothing to lose. Reset it. If it is already configured then resetting it will clear all the configuration setting.
> 
> Look at the bottom of your router for the default login credentials. If it still doesn't work then you(or someone)  must have changed the password.


All was fine until some days back,I was logging in with the default pass and user name but all of a sudden cant log in and I dint change the pass


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 23, 2014)

z3rO said:


> Did you try using the default password for your router? You can't configure it without getting in.
> 
> If it is a new router, then there is nothing to lose. Reset it. If it is already configured then resetting it will clear all the configuration setting.
> 
> Look at the bottom of your router for the default login credentials. If it still doesn't work then you(or someone)  must have changed the password.


All was fine until some days back,I was logging in with the default pass and user name but all of a sudden cant log in and I dint change the pass


----------



## z3rO (Nov 23, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> All was fine until some days back,I was logging in with the default pass and user name but all of a sudden cant log in and I dint change the pass



If you are fine with reconfiguring it then reset it.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 24, 2014)

z3rO said:


> If you are fine with reconfiguring it then reset it.


Are you sure after resetting my modem i can access 192.168.1.1.
BTW can i check my SNR value some how


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 24, 2014)

after resetting you have to manually set your pc ip to 192.168.1.x & use default login/pass & as for configuring just search this forum use google,you will get tons of guides.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 24, 2014)

i had this issue few days back...resetting the router to factory defaults solved it


----------



## Desmond (Nov 24, 2014)

+1 To resetting router to factory settings.

I used to have the same problem with my router, the router just did not allow me to login even though I hadn't changed the password.


----------



## vedula.k95 (Nov 25, 2014)

any firmware update applied before?
and what is the model number of the Router?
Try changing the browser,disable pop up blocker and run the browser with Admin rights.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 26, 2014)

Just simply hard reset it . That will do the job.
And by factory defaults the Dhcp server is on so your pc will get ip automatically if its set that way.
Just check the gateway address , in the adaptor properties and direct your browser to that address.
Enter the defaults credentials. That's it.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 26, 2014)

This happens very often specially with a bad fm push.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Dec 3, 2014)

^^thanks guys ,now its working.


----------



## goldstar (Mar 11, 2015)

Cant log into routers web page (192.168.1.1)

The Same Problem I am facing.Hope I will get ideas by upper post.
And how try using the default password for your router?


----------

